# 84 audi 5000 turbo



## iwannacorrado (Jul 26, 2005)

WIll a turbo setup from a 84 5000 2.2L be able to fit into a 96 jetta 2.0 without any major problems? if anyone can help please let me know. thnaks


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 84 audi 5000 turbo (iwannacorrado)*

No. Not even close.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 84 audi 5000 turbo (DUandCC)*

Well, you are partially close, but it requires welding and modifications. Both the intake and exhaust manifolds can be converted to 4-cyl applications if you cut off the 5th intake/exhaust runner, and weld the manifold shut. Still, this is only half the job. Try to find the exhaust manifold and turbo charger from a TD or TDI instead, that is a bolt-on job. You would still need to do mods to the intake, electronics plus you need to find a way to lower the compression ratio.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 84 audi 5000 turbo (iwannacorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwannacorrado* »_WIll a turbo setup from a 84 5000 2.2L be able to fit into a 96 jetta 2.0 *without any major problems*? if anyone can help please let me know. thnaks

PerL, you mut have much more tallent than I, I consider dutting & welding major problems.







Sure...anything CAN be done...it's a matter skills and $$...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

